# Moisture in Cruise Control



## starfaz (Aug 17, 2008)

OK... I like my cruise control because it keeps me from speeding. Can I live without it? Yes.

When it's dry (sunshine, warm) my cruise control works pretty well. It varies more than I would like, ±7MPH, but I figure that's an adjustment somewhere. I'll worry with that later.

However when it rains, even a little shower or is extremely humid, the cruise control won't engage, even after repeated attempts.

What is in the cruise control system that makes it sensitive to moisture (rain)?

Thoughts? Comments? Random musings?

TIA,
Stafaz


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

starfaz said:


> OK... I like my cruise control because it keeps me from speeding. Can I live without it? Yes.
> 
> When it's dry (sunshine, warm) my cruise control works pretty well. It varies more than I would like, ±7MPH, but I figure that's an adjustment somewhere. I'll worry with that later.
> 
> ...


one of the electronic control modules is letting moisture in and shorting when it gets wet?


----------



## starfaz (Aug 17, 2008)

You sir, are a genius. I was looking at main ASCD module and pretty much ignoring everything else. So with your message, I began looking at the other modules and relays associated with the ASCD and found.... the ASCD "HOLD" relay under he hood. I swapped it with the "BULB CHECK" relay (as they are the same). It rained heavily last night and this morning, perfect weather for it to fail. The cruise control works great, even in the rain!!!! Unfortunately, the bulb check doesn't work when I start the car. Off to the dealer (or the junkyard) for a relay. Probably the dealer... who knows what I might end up with at the junkyard. Thanks for getting me off dead center. This will save me some speeding tickets, even when it rains.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I know I'm a genius


----------



## starfaz (Aug 17, 2008)

.... and humble, too


----------

